# Atlas Shaper



## bedwards (Nov 19, 2013)

Just bought an Atlas 7b this weekend. I am pumped as I have been looking for a long time for any shaper. This one is in really good shape. Is there any information on the dates of manufacture? The serial number is 001918.
 I'll post more pictures later, but here is one the seller made: 



bedwards


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice score!!  Especially with the cast iron legs and wood top.  I would love to find those.

My winter project is resurrecting a 7b that I bought from a member.  He had disassembled it, so I got it in pieces.  Currently doing a little painting and still cleaning.  Looks like you got a good one.  Congrats!


----------



## bedwards (Nov 19, 2013)

I would cringe at putting one together. It seems incredibly complicated. I did get an original parts list and diagram.



bedwards


----------



## Ginjee (Nov 27, 2013)

bedwards said:


> Just bought an Atlas 7b this weekend. I am pumped as I have been looking for a long time for any shaper. This one is in really good shape. Is there any information on the dates of manufacture? The serial number is 001918.
> I'll post more pictures later, but here is one the seller made:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi there. Nice machine!  

Atlas is still in business, but they were absorbed by the Clausing group.  I'd suggest you phone them to find out the year of manufacture.  
I have a shaper and a horizonatal mill that I had them look up for me.  Unless I'm confusing myself with a different machine I had dated by LeBlond, if you know the serial number they should be able to give you an idea of when it was made.  

I actually bought some new handles for mine from Atlas (Clausing).  A lot of these machines have common parts to their former woodworking line of machinery, some of which had longer manufacturing runs, compared to the metalworking equipment.

Regards,


Gin.


----------



## railfancwb (Dec 1, 2013)

Coincidently I also picked up an Atlas 7B shaper with the cast iron legs and wood shelves. Mine served in WWII. I posted a photo of the serial number and ownership plates in another thread in this forum.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 1, 2013)

I must say that I am somewhat envious of you guys. I would love to get my hands on a good  Atlas or Logan shaper. Kudos to you guys!


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am not writing this in stone,  but I do see a table support or atleast the machined boss for one.  So that #1918 is kind of the new design
somewhere 1938, 39.  Now I forgot where I saw that.  Mines a #49?? so I'm thinking 1940-41-42 so far I cant find any roster of numbers
and years.  Somewhere I saw a 1937 pic. with no table support.  Maybe I saw it in the Atlas shaper Yahoo site under files?  
Its true history repeats itself now everybody wants one.  Prices sky rocketing.  Too bad I am uncapable of making a vidio.  I cant type
words to paint a picture worth a crap.   I can take you way past levels of what these machines can do.  You just have to learn and
understand how to run em. Maybe i'll get a camara for Christmas, then I can show my surface grinder attachment running on a shaper or
my mini milling shaper attachment milling brass gears.  We'll see...........................


----------



## bedwards (Dec 2, 2013)

I replied to the other thread before I read this one. I knew mine wasn't one of the earliest because it has the extra table support in the front. 49 is really early! If you get a camera, the Go-Pros seem like the cats meow.


bedwards


----------

